# Biting when getting treats



## relmneiko (Jan 23, 2015)

One of my three boys is a hopeless nibbler. He bites, but not in an aggressive/fearful way - he's just so grabby with treats! If I, say, put some peanut butter on my finger, he'll put both paws on my finger, yank towards him and bite like my finger is a carrot. He nibbles my finger when I give him hard treats, too. It's never hard enough to break the skin, but it still hurts! When he nibbles too hard I yank my hand away and withdraw the treat, and if he's outside of the cage I put him back in, but it doesn't seem to be breaking him of the habit.

I like to "kiss" my rats - make a kissy face at them and they lick my lips. (I think they smell food on them). This rat I cannot do that with, and I learned that the hard way! Ouch!

Do I just have to be persistent with him? He's very affectionate otherwise - he'll stroll right out of his cage and onto my shoulder, lick me, and brux like crazy, so it's definitely not a fear thing.

On the upside, his grabbiness makes it very easy to give him medicine. My other two won't take anything unless it's wrapped in treats, but this guy will just grab the dropper and chug it down every time, no forcing or cajoling necessary, ha.


----------



## WheelRunner (Mar 21, 2015)

I would probably put a stop to feeding peanut butter off of fingers, it might be causing a differentiation problem. Are you giving him treats or do you hold onto them? Again this could cause problems with him telling the difference between the treat and the hand. Rats are guided by smell not just eye sight. So if your handing him a treat and not letting go of it, try making that more of a habit. There would seem to be a need to break whatever association that's been created between the the rat, the treat, and you getting bitten.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree that I wouldn't put peanut butter on your finger, that could be confusing him as to food vs finger if he already is having issues with it.

My group of rats all differs, they all get excited during treat time but some will grab politely and others are like omg treat & snatch it out of my fingers quick. 

They will often give me slight nips. But not hurtful. This is quite common as the see your hand and go oh food and reach out to grab/test.

The real goal is that you want him to be calmer. I found the best way to do this is to begin with a name for treat time, so they know a treat is coming. Then go slow and if they get too snatchy say no and back off with the food. Once they are relaxed let them have it. It will probably take some time. But all my girls learned to be more patient


----------



## fireeyes2899 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ya I would also stop with the peanut butter. She may not be able to smell that it's your finger and may bite harder. One of my rats likes to snatch treats out of my hands. Startles me every time so I just lay the treats down in front of her.


----------

